
I lost $1m on Bitcoin - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jan/11/experience-i-lost-1m-on-bitcoin
======
camtarn
To ease the clickbait-y headline a little - he invested £23,000 in Bitcoin,
saw the worth of his coins grow to about £1.2m, then the price plummeted and
the investment is now worth about £4000.

------
g45y45
Ironically, he didnt lose a cent in BTC. He bought well below the levels
today. He also sold them at $4k with profit. His losses are from altcoins,
which were never really worth anything to begin with.

